# Why Does Xanax feel so good?



## Bacon

I Dont seem to understand why But if iv had a day of depression people yelling at me, Constant Depression. Parents yelling. Life is full of Darkness. And everything seems so bad. I Pop a few Xanax's and suddenly its like a switch goes off in my Head and im happy as hell and i love everyone i love everything i get Very happy Euphoric all my anxiety and everything is gone. I Swear its better than Opiates even, Like when i did Roxicodone it didnt make me this happy. Why Does xanax make me so damn happy when i take it? It makes me happier than anything in the world and gets rid of all anxiety and panic and i just feel AMAZING, Better than opiates. Opiates make me more apathetic. Xanax makes me giddy happy and euphoric.........So why does Xanax feel so good? What is it about it that makes it feel so good. I havent been able to figure it out. WHY THE HELL DOES XANAX FEEL SO GOOD? Does it just work on GABA or is there something else to it.


----------



## miso1

xanax make me only sleepy, but yes it kills anxiety. No euphory, happiness.
Try poppy pods, its unique among opiates, it give you pretty strong buzz with more than 24 hours duration with low sedation, strong desire doing something useful...


----------



## Noca

You feel good because the truth is, depression has no connection to what is happening in your life. 

How can you feel like sh*t, depressed one moment, and minutes later you feel "happy as hell"? You didn't get any good news, nothing in your life changed other than some chemicals in your brain/body. Depression is like an entity inside your brain that simply tries to explain away itself with your life situation as to why you should feel depressed and as to why things will never get better etc. 

Why would is it so easy to fool countless millions of people that their life circumstances should be an exact reason as to why they are depressed? This is because depression uses your own voice, just as you hear your voice in your head when you are thinking, depression uses that oh so familiar voice of yours and speaks to you with it. 

You are then fooled believing that if your voice said that you should be depressed cause "your parents are yelling at you", then it MUST be true, right? Once you come to the realization that depression is just another enitity in your head, using YOUR own voice, then you are able to dismiss it's lies more easily, each and every consecutive time that it speaks to you. 

It's hard, but this belief that depression is simply lying to you, that depression has nothing to do with your life situation, allows you to become one step closer to conquering it and living a happy fulfilling life. Hope this made sense. Peace.


----------



## CD700

Surprised when i read people saying they enjoy xanax

Does nothing for me but make me tired.....same with Valium.

I really dont know why people would abuse this drug but i Guess everyone is different


----------



## JohnG

Xanax has some antidepressant proprieties, but I should look in something better if depression bothers you.


----------



## CD700

JohnG said:


> Xanax has some antidepressant proprieties, but I should look in something better if depression bothers you.


Personally it makes me more depressed

I would like to try Klonopin as the last Benzo ever but it's not available in Australia for some reason.


----------



## JohnG

Ye, benzos are depressant. In some cases, were depression is anxiety-based they have some "mood lift effect" but, as I said, I should look for something better.


----------



## jim_morrison

blakeyz said:


> I would like to try Klonopin as the last Benzo ever but it's not available in Australia for some reason.


It is - Rivotril.

Klonopin is simply an American brand name for clonazepam.


----------



## MissMay1977

Dr House said:


> You feel good because the truth is, depression has no connection to what is happening in your life.
> 
> How can you feel like sh*t, depressed one moment, and minutes later you feel "happy as hell"? You didn't get any good news, nothing in your life changed other than some chemicals in your brain/body. Depression is like an entity inside your brain that simply tries to explain away itself with your life situation as to why you should feel depressed and as to why things will never get better etc.
> 
> Why would is it so easy to fool countless millions of people that their life circumstances should be an exact reason as to why they are depressed? This is because depression uses your own voice, just as you hear your voice in your head when you are thinking, depression uses that oh so familiar voice of yours and speaks to you with it.
> 
> You are then fooled believing that if your voice said that you should be depressed cause "your parents are yelling at you", then it MUST be true, right? Once you come to the realization that depression is just another enitity in your head, using YOUR own voice, then you are able to dismiss it's lies more easily, each and every consecutive time that it speaks to you.
> 
> It's hard, but this belief that depression is simply lying to you, that depression has nothing to do with your life situation, allows you to become one step closer to conquering it and living a happy fulfilling life. Hope this made sense. Peace.


This is very good information. I know that when I am using negative self talk I can become very depressed. I am a firm believer that besides situational depression, depression has nothing to do with your circumstances. It is that inner gremilin that gets you.


----------



## MissMay1977

Also I have only tried Xanax once or twice and don't remember feeling happy from it- just a relief of some anxiety. I have been taking Ativan .5 mg twice a day and it has taken the edge off some of my anxiety. My anxiety does not respond well to Klonopin.


----------



## orbit55

Been on both Xanax and Klonopin. Even tried Xanax XR. Been on the same Klonopin dose for 3 years. Believe me the happy, giddy, euphoria effect fades FAST. Why do you think Xanax and Klonopin have become recreational drugs? You start needing more and more to feel that same way you felt before you ever touched it. 

I take 2 mg Klonopin per day and feel nothing. It might as well be placebo. I don't get tired, no euphoric feeling, etc. Do your best to keep this stuff PRN. My biggest complaint is that I cannot just stop taking Klonopin and memory issues.


----------



## Arisa1536

Yeah depression is very non circumstantial 
you can be in the best place in your life, financially, physically and living in a nice house, with loved ones and so on but you still feel like dying or as if something terrible is going to happen and take everything you have worked for away from you
that sense of permanent fear, dread and anxiety is depression and their is not really one pill or even a combo of pills that can entirely erase it

Xanax sounds good but the eating and weight gain puts me off it
Klonopin wears off euphoria wise very quickly and after a few weeks even, the same dose is like nothing but without it you have terrible withdrawals and insomnia


----------



## Sedated

Arisa1536 said:


> Xanax sounds good but the eating and weight gain puts me off it


What? I was only on Xanax for a very short period of time but I noticed nothing of that sort (increase in appetite or weight). Haven't heard anything about that before either, does it really have that effect? As for the thread, never felt euphoria from Xanax, only tired at best, didn't really do anything for my social anxiety either - might have (probably has) something to do with my dosage though.


----------

